# BedTime



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

I hate bed time at my house, there is not a day that goes by that one of my girls does not cry at bedtime for there dad. It is like a knife to the heart, like I failed them. I know when they go over to his apartment he does not get to see or hear any of this cause they are not gone that long.
I hate it that I cant seem to make it better.

I am so mad at him!
I am mad that I cant let go
I am pissed that he could just walk away without a fight.
Why cant I walk away...

why! it does not matter how hard I try I cant let go

I am tired of hurting


----------



## Linguist (Nov 24, 2012)

I think not letting go is about refusal to accept change. Understandable! A huge part of your dreams and plans just transformed into a new shape if you will, something different than you had been betting on, but the new plan, while not ex aptly clear, is up to you to shape and leaves great opportunity if you so desire.

The kids are doing what kids do, feeling sad. Your job is to comfort them and talk to them, make them feel good which will make you feel good. Not focus on him, you can't. But remember he is important to them too. Help them through it, which will take years but now you can parent how you want, you can do what you want, just be sure to be a good mom in e process. Be forgiving of yourself and stay busy, action follows cognition, if you think it eventually you'll feel it. And believe it. Let go, redirect your energy to yourself


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Is it possible for their dad to call them at bedtime. Perhaps it would ease their fears of abandonment. It might also make bedtime a positive thing.


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

He does call but if he can't FaceTime she gets upset. Like she needs to see him to feel better. I just don't like seeing my girls hurt. That is what really gets me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tonight was alittle better ut she still cried... just not as long this time....


----------

